# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Büyükleri >  Ahi Evran ın Hayatı, Fikirleri ve Eserleri AHİ EVREN´İN HAYATI Ahî Evren´in hayatıyla

## anau

Ahi Evran ın Hayatı, Fikirleri ve Eserleri
AHİ EVREN´İN HAYATI 


Ahî Evren´in hayatıyla ilgili son yıllarda yapılan araştırmalar, onun kişiliği üzerindeki sis perdelerini dağıtmış ve hayatı hakkında daha geniş bilgilere ulaşılmasını sağlamıştır (1). 
Ahî Evren´in tam adı Şeyh Nasreddin Mahmut el-Hoyî´dir. Hoyî nispetinden de anlaşılacağı gibi, Ahî Evren aslen Azerî Türklerinden olup, Azerbaycan´ın Hoy kasabasındandır. Ahî Evren´in tahminî olarak Hicri 567 (Miladi 1175)´de Hoy´da doğduğu ve 93 yıl yaşadığı, büyük bir ihtimalle Türkmenlerin devrin Selçuklu sultanına karşı başlattıkları Kırşehir isyanında öldürüldüğü ifade edilmektedir (2).
Ahî Evren lakabı ile meşhur olan Şeyh Nasreddin Mahmut el Hoyî´nin çocukluğu ve ilk eğitim dönemi, memleketi olan Azerbaycan´da geçtikten sonra, Horasan´a giderek Fahrettin Razî´nin eğitim halkasına katılır ve ondan feyz alır. Fahrettin Razî´nin büyük kelâm âlimi olması, Şeyh Nasreddin Mahmud´un da eğitim halkasında Şer´i ilimleri öğrendiğini ortaya koymaktadır. İlk tasavvufî terbiyesini Horasan ve Maveraunnehir´de Yesevî dervişlerinden alır. Zaten adı geçen yerlerde Yesevî tarikatı yaygındır (3).
Horasan´daki tasavvufî düşünceden feyz alması ve onun Horasanlı oluşu, yetiştiği ortam dolayısıyla, düşüncesinin ortaya çıkmasına sebep olmuştur (4). Daha sonra Hac seyahati için memleketinden ayrıldığı ve bu seyahat esnasında Şeyh Evhad´ud-Din Kirmanî ile tanıştığı ve ona murîd olduğu bilinmektedir.
Ahî Evren, şeyhi olan Evhad´ud-Din Kirmanî´nin kızı Fatma ile evlenerek aynı zamanda damadı olmuştur. Ahî Evren kayınpederi ve şeyhi olan Kirmanî ile beraber Abbasî Halifesi Nasır Lidinillah tarafından Anadolu´ya gönderilmiştir (5).
Anadolu´ya gelen Ahî Evren ilk önce Kayseri´ye yerleşmiş ve burada bir debbağlık atölyesi kurmuş, Şeyhi ile beraber Anadolu´nun şehir, kasaba ve köylerini dolaşarak Ahîlik anlayışının yayılmasına ve teşkilatlanmasına öncülük etmiştir (6).
Ahî Evren devrin Selçuklu sultanı I. Alaaddin Keykubat tarafından sevilmiş ve sultana yakın olmuştur. Bu devirde tarikat pirlerinin, siyasî faaliyetlere iştirak ettikleri, hatta bazen sultanların üzerlerindeki nüfûzlarının hissedildiği bilinen bir gerçektir (7).
Ahî Evren, Mürşidu´l-Kifaye ve Yezdân Şınaht isimli eserlerini Konya´da sultan Alaaddin Keykubad´a sunmuş ve onun isteği ile İbn Sîna´nın "Risale fi´n-Nefs´in Natıka" isimli eserini Farsça´ya çevirmiştir. Sultanın oğlu tarafından (II. Gıyaseddin) zehirlenerek öldürülmesinden sonra, Ahî Evren´in devrin sultanı ile münasebeti azalmıştır. Çünkü, devrin sultanı II. Gıyaseddin´e karşı komplo hazırlamakta olan sadrazam Sadettin Köpek tarafından kurulan bir teşkilata yardım etmekle suçlanan Ahî Evren ve birçok Ahî tutuklanarak, işkencelere maruz kalmışlardır. Aslında Ahîler II. Gıyaseddin´e karşı oldukları gibi, Ahî dostu olan Kemalettin Kamyar´ı öldürten Sadettin Köpek´e de karşı idiler.
II. Gıyaseddin´in ölümü üzerine yerine geçen oğlu II. İzzeddin Keykavus, babası zamanında tutuklanan Ahî ve Türkmenleri serbest bırakmıştır. Beş sene tutuklu kalan Ahî Evren de serbest bırakılmış ve Denizli´ye gitmesine müsaade edilmiştir. Menakıb-nâmelere göre burada bahçıvanlık yapmış, Denizli´de belirli bir müddet kaldıktan sonra yerine talebesi ve müridi olan Ahî Sinan´ı halife bırakarak Konya´ya dönmüştür.
Ahî Evren´in Konya´ya dönüşü özellikle Mevlevîler tarafından hoş karşılanmamış, Moğol yönetimini benimseyen Mevlevîlerle Ahîler arasında çekişmelerin yeniden şiddetlenmesine zemin oluşturmuştur. Mevlevîlerle Ahîlerin arasında cereyan eden çekişmenin bir diğer sebebi de; Türkmenlerin, devlet yönetiminde bulunan Fars unsuruna karşı çıkmaları ve yönetimi ele geçirme arzusundan kaynaklandığı ifade edilmektedir (8).
Mevlevîlerin Moğol yanlısı bir tavır takınmaları ve Ahîlerle olan çekişme ve mücadeleleri Mevlânâ´nın şeyhi Şems-i Tebrizî´nin öldürülmesine kadar devam etmiş, Şems-i Tebrizi´nin öldürülmesi üzerine Ahî Evren Hz. Mevlânâ´nın oğlu Ala´ud-Din Çelebi ile beraber Kırşehir´e gidip oraya yerleşmiştir (9).
Bir kısım Ahî ileri gelenleri de Moğol baskısının ulaşamadığı uçlara gitmişlerdir ki, bunlar ileride Osmanlı Beyliğinin kuruluşunda önemli rol oynayacaklardır.
Başta Ahî Evren olmak üzere bütün Ahî müritleri diğer Türkmenlerle birlikte putperest Moğol istilasına ve Moğol yönetimini benimseyenlere karşı direnmişlerdir. Özellikle Kayseri şehrinde olan Ahîler bu direnişlere öncülük etmişler, fakat ihanete uğramaları neticesinde kılıçtan geçirilmişlerdir. Ahî Evren´in o sırada tutuklu oluşu katliamdan kurtulmasını sağlamıştır (10).
II. İzzeddin Keykavus ile IV. Rukneddin Kılıçaslan arasında cereyan eden saltanat kavgası ve Moğolların Kılıçaslan´ı desteklemesi sonucu, Kılıçaslan tahta oturmuş, bunun üzerine II. İzzeddin Keykavus´u tutan Ahî ve Türkmen ileri gelenleri tekrar katliama tâbi tutulmuşlardır. Bu arada Kırşehir Emirliğine Nureddin Caca tayin edilmiştir.
Kırşehir´de ikâmet etmekte olan Ahî Evren ve diğer büyükler, bu tayine karşı çıkarlar ve ayaklanırlar. Ankara, Aksaray, Çankırı, Kastamonu ve Uçlarda isyanlar başlar ve en büyük isyan ve direniş Kırşehir´de olur. Kırşehir üzerine asker sevk edilir ve isyan edenler kılıçtan geçirilir. Bu isyanda Ahî Evren ve Mevlâna´nın oğlu Alaaddin Çelebi de muhtemelen öldürülmüşlerdir. 1261 yılına rastlayan bu hadise ile Ahî Evren´in hayatı son bulmuş, fakat fikirleri uzun yıllar varlığını korumuştur. Ahîlik anlayışı Osmanlı´nın sosyal hayatı vasıtasıyla günümüze kadar ulaşmıştır.


DİPNOTLAR
1) Bayram, M., "Ahî Evren Kimdir?", Türk Kültürü Dergisi, Sayı. 191, Ankara, 1978, s. 18-20.
2) Bayram, M., "Ahî Evren´in Öldürülmesi ve Ölüm Tarihinin Tesbiti" İ.Ü. E.F. Tarih Enstitüsü Dergisi, Sayı 12, İstanbul, 1982, s. 534.
3) Ahmet-î Yesevî, "Divan-ı Hikmet´ten Seçmeler", (Haz. K. Eraslan) Ankara, 1983, s. 27.
4) Şapolya, E.B., a.g.e., 1964, s. 27.
5) "Kadın Ansiklopedisi", a.g.e., Cilt II., s. 516.
6) Bayram, M., a.g.e., 1978, s. 24.
7) Köprülü, M.F., a.g.e., 1976, s. 195-198.
8) Bayram, M., a.g.e., 1978, s. 25.
9) A.g.e., s. 522.


AHİ EVREN´İN FİKİRLERİ 


Ahî Evren olarak meşhur olan Şeyh Nasireddin Mahmut el-Hoyî, ilk eğitimini Yesevî tarikatının yaygın bir şekilde bulunduğu Azerbaycan´da almış ve daha sonra ünlü İslâm âlimi Fahrettin Razi´nin eğitim halkasına katılarak ondan ders almıştır. Kayınpederi ile birlikte fütüvvet anlayışını Anadolu´da yaymak için Abbasi Halifesi Nasır´ın elçiliğini de yapmıştır. Buradan hareketle Ahî Evren´in fikirlerinin oluşmasında etkin rol oynayan faktörler şu şekilde sıralanabilir:
- Yesevî Tarikatı
- Fahrettin Din Razi´nin tedris halkası
- Kayınpederi Evhad´ud-Din Kirmani
- Fütüvvet Anlayışı.
Ahî Evren´in yaşam biçimini etkileyen faktörler ve bu etkiyle oluşan, kendisini pir kabul edenleri derinden etki altına alan fikirleri ve fikirlerinin pratiğe dönüşümleri Ahîliğin anlaşılmasında önemli yer tutar. Bu fikirler iki kısımda incelenebilir:
1. Sanatkârlık
2. Cihat
Ahî Evren´e göre Ahîliğe girenlerin bir sanata sahip olmaları gerekir. Çünkü Ahî helal kazanmakla görevlidir. Helal kazanmanın yolu kişinin kendi emeği ile geçinebileceği bir mesleğe sahip olmasından geçer. Ayrıca, zengin olan başkasına daha çok hizmet edebilir. Ahî Evren´e göre Ahî olan aynı zamanda cihat idealine de sahip olmalıdır. Çünkü, cihat Kur´an´da farz kılınmıştır.
Ahî Evren iki ana başlık altında toplanabilen fikirlerini, Ahmet Yesevî gibi, halkın anlayacağı bir dille anlatmış ve yaymıştır. Esasında o eser yazacak kadar âlimdir. Ancak, Ahî Evren pratik hayata ağırlık vermiştir. Onun bu yaklaşımı, fikirlerinin Anadolu´da çabuk yayılmasına sebep olmuştur. Ahî Evren Sünni, Şafiî ve Ehl-i Sünnet çerçevesinde olan tarikat anlayışına sahip oluşu kesinlik kazanmış bulunmaktadır(1). Fıkıhta Şafiî mezhebine mensup olan Ahi Evren, müridlerine Kur´an ve Sünnet doğrultusunda fikirler telkin etmiştir.
Ahîlerin hayatları ve yaşayışları incelendiğinde bu fikirlerin varlığı her zaman görülür. Ahîler, pirlerinin telkin ettiği Kur´an ve Sünnet hükümleri gereğince yaşamışlar ve çevrelerindeki kişilerle bu fikirler doğrultusunda ilişkide bulunmuşlardır.
DİPNOT
1) Bayram, M., "Baba İshak Harekatının Gerçek Sebebi ve Ahî Evren ile İlgisi", Diyanet Dergisi, Cilt 18, Ankara, 1979, s. 78.


AHİ EVREN´İN ESERLERİ 
Ahî Evren´e ait olduğu belirlenen eserler incelendiğinde, onun dinî ilimlere vakıf olduğu ortaya çıkar. Ahî Evren´in eserleri şunlardır (1).
1. Metâliu´l-İman
2. Menahic-i Seyfî
3. Tabsiratu´l-Mübtedi ve Tezkiretü´l-Müntehi
4. Yezdân-Şinaht
5. Murşidu´l-Kifaye
6. Ağaz u Encam
7. Medh-i fakr u Zemm-i Dünya
8. Risale-i Arş
9. Mukâtebat Beyne Sadruddin Konevî
10. Cihat-Nâme 
Bu eserlerden "Menahic-i Seyfî", bir ilmihal kitabıdır (2).


DİPNOTLAR
1) Bayram, M., a.g.e., 1978, s. 21.
2) Bayram, M., a.g.e., 1979, s. 78.

----------

